# Any waterfowlers on here?



## BrewDog (Sep 16, 2013)

I've been hunting waterfowl for a very long time now. Season is coming up fast here in So Ohio!


----------



## svk (Sep 16, 2013)

It's been slow here the last few years but looking forward to getting the boys out this weekend. Really early opener up here this year.


----------



## BrewDog (Sep 16, 2013)

Youth opener is Oct 5th and 6th....I'll take my nephew out for some woodies. Then our 1st split comes in Oct 19th-Nov 3rd.......I call it wood duck season. 2nd split comes in Nov 30th-Jan 30 and hopefully by mid December we'll have these cold temps and nasty winter they're predicting. Only way we get a good northern push is an early freeze. Numbers look good this year! Good luck and let me know how you do!


----------



## svk (Sep 16, 2013)

Our youth waterfowl day was Sept 7th, WAY too early for this part of the state. They used to have it during the 3rd weekend of September, the week before normal opener.

I'm in ringbill central up here and we get a few woodies scattered in and mallards and bigger divers later in the year. I'm too far east in the state to get the major flyover.

Still fun to hear those divers cup right over your head even if there aren't many around.

Heard tons of honkers last weekend. Wouldn't mind getting a few of those. Goose stroganoff rules.


----------



## H 2 H (Sep 16, 2013)

I shoot with a different weapon 









Oh and yes I did get chit on me


----------



## RacerX (Sep 16, 2013)

Canada goose season is open for the entire month of September. Ducks open in mid October for two weeks and then again in late November. Looking forward to hitting the marsh soon. :msp_smile:


----------



## little possum (Sep 16, 2013)

quack head here.... No ducks in NC. But I keep going? Idk why haha. Goin to pick up another boat this week. :bang:


----------



## barneyrb (Sep 16, 2013)

I've killed one or two ducks around here....


----------



## BrewDog (Sep 17, 2013)

H 2 H said:


> I shoot with a different weapon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome pic! I use that sort of weapon myself from time to time. If I could figure out how to post a pic on here......I'd share a few. Love to hunt snows! We only get a dozen or so mixed in with Canadas around here. Live in a nice little flyway directly south of Lake Erie...about 30 miles north of the Ohio River. We get a nice mix bag down (or up/over wherever you may be sitting right now) here.


----------



## RVALUE (Sep 17, 2013)

little possum said:


> quack head here.... No ducks in NC. But I keep going? Idk why haha. Goin to pick up another boat this week. :bang:



Come visit me in Stuttgart.


----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 17, 2013)

RVALUE said:


> Come visit me in Stuttgart.


Duck capital of the world.


----------



## little possum (Sep 17, 2013)

Came out to Jonesboro/Pocahontas once.. It was awesome. Cant wait to get back that way again. The younger boys that me and my buddy took under our "wing" want to go bad. I saw more ducks in a hour in AR, than I do in a season here. hahah


----------



## gunnusmc03 (Sep 17, 2013)

I've been really looking forward to this opener coming up this weekend. Good luck to you all, here's to a happy and safe season


----------



## svk (Oct 10, 2013)

How has everyone's season been so far?

Duck numbers are low here but put a few on the board. My shooting skills were real rusty but I'm starting to hone in after a few weeks.

We've got enough for a couple meals now and a batch of duck jerky too (yum).


----------



## gunnusmc03 (Oct 10, 2013)

The first few days of the season was gangbusters for us. We busted up mallards, teal, and woodies. I reck'on they were mostly local birds though, now there are very few birds flying around. I'm still waiting for storms up north to start driving them south.


----------



## little possum (Oct 10, 2013)

Hunted twice in the 4 day season.. Didnt even dust a feather, I am a bit rusty as well.. Heard of a few birds being swatted. Waiting for cold weather.


----------



## RacerX (Dec 25, 2013)

Things are changing around here now that it's finally gotten colder. My buddy shot a ring-neck duck on our last outing. Ring-necks are quite rare around here. It was the first time either of us had ever seen one. Off to the taxidermist.


----------



## little possum (Dec 26, 2013)

Bought another boat, havent even put a water pump on it, or transferred the title. Too many junior commanders for me, I know Im just a pup, but have always had respect. But havent heard of a bunch of birds being shot either. Buddy stayed out till 1pm the other day and shot one bird.


----------



## theswampthing (Dec 26, 2013)

I duck hunt. I used to hunt quite a bit, but only got out once this year in Louisiana. Had a good time though. Really need start on my boat to get away from all the Duck Dynasty crowd that invaded my old walk in places, hahaha.


----------

